# Sticky  How Investment Taxes Work



## cmfAdmin

Here are some articles on how investment taxes work:


*How Capital Gains Tax Works*
*How Dividends and Interest are Taxed*
*How to Calculate your Adjusted Cost Base*
*Key Considerations for an Investment Loan*
*Should U.S. Estate Taxes Affect the Choice of Investments?*
*Tax Implications of Foreign Dividend Investing*


----------

